# Mail Problem unerklärlich



## redi78 (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Wenn ich über meinem E-Mail Client ein Mail versende funktionierts einwandfrei. Wenn ich an die selbe Adresse ein Mail über meine Website (PHP oder Sendmail) sende, sieht mein Logfile so aus:


```
Jun 30 12:10:05 server postfix/smtp[25641]: 62B14B010E: to=<rene.diem@noem.at>, 
relay=bwmg01.noem.at[62.218.27.145]:25, delay=0.87, delays=0.05/0.11/0.26/0.45, 
dsn=5.0.0, status=bounced (host bwmg01.noem.at[62.218.27.145] said: 554 <www-dat
a@server.blasmusikforum.at>: Sender address rejected: MX record not found (in re
ply to RCPT TO command))
```


Hier meine main.cf:

```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Ubuntu)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

# myhostname = server.blasmusikforum.at
# myhostname = server.blasmusikforum.at
myhostname = 85-126-193-250.work.xdsl-line.inode.at

alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = server.blasmusikforum.at, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost = 
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains = 
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
virtual_create_maildirsize = yes
virtual_maildir_extended = yes
virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit_override = yes
virtual_maildir_limit_message = "The user you are trying to reach is over quota."
virtual_overquota_bounce = yes
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = maildrop
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
message_size_limit = 0
smtp_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtp_sasl_password_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/sasl_passwd
smtp_sasl_security_options = 
relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
```

Und im Anhang noch ein Bildchen von meiner DNS Konfiguration. 

Bitte um Hilfe.

Danke und lg,
redi78


----------



## redi78 (30. Juni 2010)

Meine IP ist auf keiner Blacklist. Hab ich irgendwo einen Fehler gemacht?

lg redi78


----------



## redi78 (30. Juni 2010)

Hat niemand eine Idee?

lg redi78


----------



## Falcon37 (30. Juni 2010)

MX record gesetzt? Verstehe auch nicht wirklich warum das Problem bei dir auftritt... Kann das Bild leider nicht lesen (zu klein).


----------



## redi78 (1. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ja der MX Record ist gesetzt. Eventuell hab ich da etwas falsch gemacht? Jetzt das Bild größer .

lg redi78


----------



## Laubie (1. Juli 2010)

```
554 <www-data@server.blasmusikforum.at>: Sender address rejected: MX record not found
```
steht doch da. Dein php/sendmail sendet von server.blasmusikforum.at und für diesen gibt es keinen gültigen mx-record.

Also entweder dafür auch einen einrichten, oder php und sendmail so einstellen, dass sie über mail.blasmusikforum.at verschicken. - also denke dann über @blasmusikforum.at

Grüße
Laubie

PS: Alternative ist natürlich, du nutzt php so, dass es über smtp sendet.


----------



## redi78 (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo Laubie,

danke für deine Antwort. Was genau muss ich dann im DNS Panel eintragen?

neuer MX: einfach server.blasmusikforum.at. eintragen?

lg redi78


----------



## Laubie (1. Juli 2010)

ich bin mir nicht sicher, denke schon, dass das geht. 
obwohl. da gabs doch diese ?spf-Felder?
Konnte man da nicht auch andere IPs und Server eintragen?


----------



## redi78 (2. Juli 2010)

Mhh irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht hin. Warum wird eigentich immer von www-data versendet?

554 <www-data@server.blasmusikforum.at>: Sender address rejected: MX record not found

Wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## Till (2. Juli 2010)

> Mhh irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht hin. Warum wird eigentich immer von  www-data versendet?


Weil der Absender der Emails der apache webserver ist und dieser läuft unter dem user www-data.

Schau mal in Dein PHP Script, Du musst dort einen From Header für dei Email setzen. Steht auch im Detail im PHP manual bei den beispielen für die "mail" Funktion.


----------



## redi78 (2. Juli 2010)

Mhh also ich verwende Joomla und habe im Backend die entsprechenden Daten hinterlegt. Per SMTP funktionierts einwandfrei. Nur per Sendmail nicht. Wo muss ich da noch etwas ändern?

lg redi78


----------



## Till (2. Juli 2010)

Dann nimm doch smtp, die Nutzung von Sendmail bringt Dir keinen Vorteil.


----------

